# Close account



## World Within

How can I close my account?


----------



## farsidejunky

By requesting a ban from a Moderator.


----------



## SunCMars

farsidejunky said:


> By requesting a ban from a Moderator.


Uh, oh my...

Can others request, such this, unbeknownst, not at my behest?

Will one hear, the sentence pronounced, in Latin so clear?

Will the gavel strike loud, the swinger with a flourish, his slam-banging delivery, so proud?

How doth one appeal, when ones typing hands, thy executioner doth steal?

How does one prepare for the end of his beginning.
When the start is suspect, the middle known well, the end time forgotten.

Was this man banned at the outcome, or the outgo, going, gone.
Likely, the middle, the end a sudden stop.
Looking down all he will see, is the bloody stumps where his fingers and English justice collided.


----------



## World Within

farsidejunky said:


> By requesting a ban from a Moderator.


Ok, who are the moderators?


----------



## Vinnydee

I do not think they will delete your account as it will mess up threads you stared or commented on. Banning usually just prevents you from accessing your account. Even if they delete anything you posted, it will live on in backups. What is written on the internet, stays on the internet.

Do what I do. Set up a Google email address using a fake name. Then go to your setup here and change your email address to the new Google one. When you change your email address you will get an email there asking you to confirm. Confirm it and then delete your Google account. Come here and without looking, change your password. I usually just put my hands on the keyboard and press keys in an order that I can repeat without looking at the keys. That ensures that I will not be able to log back in. However, you do not need to do that unless like me, you do not want to be tempted to log in again.

All but one forum I belong to will delete your old stuff. That is why we are always warned about being careful about what we post since it stays around for a long time. I still can find posts I made prior to the internet becoming graphical. There is still a naked picture of my wife that I find every so often after a few decades from when it was posted, Luckily the picture was from the neck down so no one will know it is her. Unless you gave out your real name or where you live, there is nothing to worry about. If you are concerned about a divorce where they want your posts and get subpoena, odds are that there is a backup somewhere that will have your posts.


----------



## World Within

How can I change my username?


----------



## TBT

Tblackman14 said:


> Ok, who are the moderators?


Here are a few-farsidejunky,MattMatt,lifeistooshort 

Administrators-Yungster,EleGirl



Tblackman14 said:


> How can I change my username?


Request through one of the above


----------



## EleGirl

World Within said:


> Ok, who are the moderators?


Mods have "Moderator" under their names. And I'm a mod too.

I thought you just wanted a name change. I changed your user name. 

Do you really want to close your account?


----------

